# Servicing Of Sekond Strela?



## spookylee (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi All

I have what I believe is a Sekonda Strela, which is in need of a service (new glass, dial clean, hands clean, relum, movement service)

Any recommendations as to who might undertake such a task?










thanks

Lee


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Ummmmm, have you tried :rltb: ? They're supposed to be very good...


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Yup, I believe that Roy is undertaking sevicing again - he's got experience with ruskies, too. Email [email protected] :thumbsup:

EDIT: I just re-read your post and my advice is don't have the watch relumed. Poljot used a specific, very green lume on the Strela - if it were relumed I think it would lose character. Just my 2p's worth...


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

From the picture the dial and hands look O.K. and as has been said above, loose the green lume and you will have lost some of the character of these watches :cry2:

Mike


----------

